# Tribute 550 has spots !



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi all Tribute 550 owners. 
I note that the 550 tested in the freebe Motorhome Monthly has spot lights and alloys. On the strength of that I would be bashing the counter at my dealership if mine didn't. :?


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Got both fortunately


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's for when you go rally driving :lol: :lol: H


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Plenty of rallying in France recently in our 550!

They're especially useful when trying to cross the causeway at Noirmoutier when the tide is coming in :wink: As we did recently...Early in the morning and went by the dash clock forgetting it was an hour slow  

At least I know she performs well in the wet 8)


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Silly Billy :lol: :lol: H


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Even more interesting Pabloh that yours has them as the early 550 owners were told they only came on the 650 ! 

Good old Trigano (some say) I would definitely chase it up.....


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
My 550 does not have spots, but it does have alloys.
I know that Triumf has no spots on his also.
Although they are not really a must for me, if the spec says my van should have them then that is another call to my dealer.
I have to say that if ever there was an example of rushing a model out before it was ready then the Tribute must be it.
Surprising then that I still like it :roll:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree Oldenstar, ever since my son got an "on the spot" £30 fine for forgetting to switch his off I have never used them but it's a mater of principle and they would no doubt cost 3 figures if purchaed and fitted by Fiat.

I agree also, regardless of the probs, I think my 650 is wonderfull and if they had been perfect I would not have had half as much fun with mine plus we all would not have met cos we would have soon run out of stuff to chat about!!! :wink: :wink:


----------

